# DSL in der Werbung



## Administrator (27. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Intelkiller (27. Januar 2005)

die sollen das geld lieben in den ausbau stecken!!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (27. Januar 2005)

Zufälligerweise hab ich ebend noch die Werbebroschüre von F*net (  )gelesen. Auffallend sind die plakativen Werbesprüche wo eigentlich nicht sehr viel hintersteckt und Aufrechnungen von gesparten Gebühren die extra auf ein Jahr hochgerechnet sind (damit es schön hoch aussieht). Man könnte fast denken das man sogar jeden Monat was rausbekommt, wenn man sich da anmeldet  Für unbedarfte Nutzer wird die Auswahl imo unnötig schwierig gemacht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 27.01.2005 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zufälligerweise hab ich ebend noch die Werbebroschüre von F*net (  )gelesen. Auffallend sind die plakativen Werbesprüche wo eigentlich nicht sehr viel hintersteckt und Aufrechnungen von gesparten Gebühren die extra auf ein Jahr hochgerechnet sind (damit es schön hoch aussieht). Man könnte fast denken das man sogar jeden Monat was rausbekommt, wenn man sich da anmeldet  Für unbedarfte Nutzer wird die Auswahl imo unnötig schwierig gemacht.



Es wird immer unübersichtlicher. Egal ob DSL oder beispielsweise Handys oder Telefon. Einige große Werbesprüche und Zahle,, die "gut aussehen", leider jedoch gar nicht die ganzen Kosten zeigen, sind eher billiger Kundenfang. Von dem Kleingedruckten, was mitunter locker auf eine DIN A4 Seite und mehr passen würde, ganz zu schweigen. Es ist schon so weit, daß Leute, die 1-2 mal in der Woche E-Mails abfragen glauben, daß sie DSL bräuchten.


----------



## GevatterTod (1. Februar 2005)

Telefon- und Internetwerbung ist eine eizige Lachnummer. Da wird nur Tohuwabohu veranstaltet, ohne wirklich zu informieren. Irgendein Aff schreit gehaltlose Infos durch die Röhre und am Ende fragt man sich dann, was man grade gesehen hat und von wem...


----------



## maxx2003 (1. Februar 2005)

[X] DSL-Werbung ist für mich nicht relevant, da sie wenig informiert.  
Werbung ist eh der größte Mist auf Erden.
Ist immer das selbe und treibt ein in den Wahnsinn.


----------



## wicky2 (1. Februar 2005)

SYSTEM am 27.01.2005 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Naja,
mich würde die Werbung ja schon interessieren,
WENN ICH DANN MAL DSL HABEN KONNTE, bzw. die mal endlich das Netz weiter ausbauen würden. So fühle ich mich mit jedem Werbeflyer der ins Haus flattert noch mehr verarscht


----------



## gladiator3000 (3. Februar 2005)

GevatterTod am 01.02.2005 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Telefon- und Internetwerbung ist eine eizige Lachnummer. Da wird nur Tohuwabohu veranstaltet, ohne wirklich zu informieren. Irgendein Aff schreit gehaltlose Infos durch die Röhre und am Ende fragt man sich dann, was man grade gesehen hat und von wem...



und wo ist da der unterschied zu anderen werbungen ???? 

meiner meinugn sind alle lächerlich  und absolut 000000 aussagend !! 
allerdings würdest du recht haben  ,wenn du meinst telefon - und internet werbung sind eine besonders große lachnummer ...


----------

